
Ask HN: What's a good book to give a teenage girl? - perseusprime11
I am looking to give a good book to my niece who is turning 15. I want to give her a book that will make the most impact on her life in a positive way, and something that she can process at that age.
======
greenyoda
What are her interests? Science? Writing fiction? Politics? Sports? I doubt
that all 15 year old girls would enjoy the same kinds of books, regardless of
their interests.

~~~
perseusprime11
I am actually unsure of her interests.

